
If you had to eat the same menu each week, which one? - 1ba9115454
I&#x27;m thinking is it possible to create a meal plan that incorporates the latest on science thinking and satisfies all your nutritional needs.<p>So for example.<p>Mon - Breakfast - Muesli
Mon - Lunch - Tuna salad sandwich
Mon - Evening - Chili con carni.
...
Etc
======
soloadventurer
My meal plan is very simple. I follow zerocarb (meat and eggs only, no
vegetation of any kind) and eat once a day only. Meals are always 3 or 4 eggs
with 1 kg of steak, lamb, goat, or duck. I only drink water or Perrier. And
before you ask, no, I do not get bored with a rare ribeye and eggs 4 nights a
week.

I realize this approach is "out there" for most people, but over the last year
it has produced great results in reaching my body fat percentage goal and
increasing my lifts (Greyskull LP). I have no sugar cravings, no glucose
crashes, and no hunger during the day.

It was difficult on two fronts: weaning myself off a carb rich diet, and then
switching to 2 meals a day, and eventually 1 meal a day.

To be clear, I'm not recommending anyone switch to intermittent fasting or
zerocarb without reading the rationale and critique of those two approaches. I
have spent considerable time reading and experimenting over several years, and
this is where I ended. I have put my parents on the same regime, and in the
last six months their health considerably improved. They miss fruit, but my
father is near diabetic and cannot tolerate any sugar, even "natural" sugars
from fruit.

And contrary to popular belief, fiber is not required if you eat meat only. It
is probably recommended if you eat vegetables, but I have consumed pretty much
zero fiber for almost a year now and it works fine. Once again, don't take my
word, but rather read the origins of why fiber is considered important, and
then a critique of that assessment.

------
yishanl
I actually do this.

I try to follow a low-carb diet and it's really easy to follow when you spend
a Sunday cooking everything at once, then the rest of the week, reheating from
that same menu.

Don't drink coffee, alcohol, or eat sweets/desserts except for fruit.
Exclusively drink water, unsweetened almond/coconut milk.

I've asked some of my friends in college and for them, the notion of eating
the same things every day is unfathomable. At least for someone who doesn't
value food highly or today's culture around food, the benefits are immense.

The time you save that you'd usually spend casually browsing "where to eat"
and "what to eat" is substantial. The time saved cooking along + just thinking
about food in general.

It just takes one morning to cook it all together and prep for the week.
Potatoes are a nice comfort and chicken is roasted whole.

Breakfast: 2-3 eggs, baked potatoes, 2 strips of bacon, with two corn
tortillas.

Lunch (if needed, usually skip): Small bowl of homemade chia seed pudding with
dark chocolate + strawberries and/or apple.

Dinner: Chicken, potatoes, broccoli/bacon/onion/carrots.

I walk on average 6-10 miles/day and run for 4 every other. Try to eat more
fats/protein. Don't crash with this menu and can eat x2 volume if particularly
hungry that day without worry.

Originally inspired by - [https://www.fastcompany.com/3059116/this-y-
combinator-startu...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3059116/this-y-combinator-
startup-founders-surprising-productivity-secret-)

